# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vocht vast houden in buik en onderbenen

## kaatje1969

ik heb n vraagje wie komen deze symtonen bekent voor 
mijn schoonvader houd veel vocht vast in buik en onder benen vermagert heel; erg maar verlies eigenlijk geen gewicht 
wel ziet hij grauw uit . dokters weten nog niet wat het is zijn nog bezig met verschillende onderzoeken maar staan eigenlijk voor n raadsel . 
weet dat hij pas gedottert is en dat hij zich niet goed voelde maar het is niet zijn hart ook is n echo gemaakt en is er gekeken naar ontstekingen (ook naar nieren is dacht ik al gekeken ) maar dat bleek niet t geval te zijn . 

wie herkent dit ??

----------


## Wendy

Ik zou het niet weten. Weten de dokters al meer? Het lijkt me in ieder geval een onzeker periode als je ziet dat het met je schoonvader niet goed gaat en er is geen duidelijkheid waardoor dat komt. Veel sterkte gewenst.

----------


## kaatje1969

nee zijn nog steeds bezig denk dat het n virus is wel hebben ze verschillende keren gevraagt of hij n bloedtranfusie gehad heeft , maar zover hij weet niet dus afwachten tot tests meer uitwijzen

----------


## Flogiston

Is de doorstroming van het lymfevocht bekeken? Als dat niet goed doorstroomt krijg je de genoemde problemen.

Vaak heeft de doostroming van het lymfevocht te maken met de werking van het hart, maar dat geldt niet altijd. Ook ontstekingen, elektrolytenbalans en sommige vormen van (bloed)kanker kunnen een oorzaak zijn.

----------

